# Between Sizes



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> Ok looking to get some new boots. My Nike Lunarendors are pretty tore up. I measured my foot using the method recommended here. I am leaning towards the Vans Infuse. I wear vans sneakers all the time and they are super comfy on my feet. My Nike boots I replaced the liners with Remind liners. So my feet measure
> Right - 29.8cm
> Left - 29.7cm
> 
> My nikes are an 11.5 they are snug but not to snug. Not sure what size to order if i was to go with the vans. I am leaning towards getting a 12 since I am thinking an 11.5 is going to be too tight. Any thoughts.


Hi,

29.8 cm is Mondopoint 300 or size 12 in snowboard boots. There is actually no such thing as between sizes in Mondopoint. There is a .5 mm range for each half size and there is no overlap between sizes. The range for Mondopoint 300 is 296 to 300 mm. The only issue arises when your feet are two different sizes but fortunately that is not the case for you. You will also want to provide your barefoot width measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply and info. Width measure 11cm for both feet. 


Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 29.8 cm is Mondopoint 300 or size 12 in snowboard boots. There is actually no such thing as between sizes in Mondopoint. There is a .5 mm range for each half size and there is no overlap between sizes. The range for Mondopoint 300 is 296 to 300 mm. The only issue arises when your feet are two different sizes but fortunately that is not the case for you. You will also want to provide your barefoot width measurements.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply and info. Width measure 11cm for both feet.


11 cm is an E width at your size. Only Salomon produces boots that are designed for E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are great choices. If you would like to confirm with images of your barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to have a look.

STOKED!


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting. Never wore any wide shoes or anything. Would love some help. what sort of pics should I send. 


Wiredsport said:


> 11 cm is an E width at your size. Only Salomon produces boots that are designed for E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are great choices. If you would like to confirm with images of your barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to have a look.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> Interesting. Never wore any wide shoes or anything. Would love some help. what sort of pics should I send.


Please post images of your whole bare foot while the 4 measurements are being taken (two for length, two for width).


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

My measurement was incorrect. So after getting a new tape measure i am now measuring 29.4. So I am going to try on some 11.5's and see how they fit vs a 12


Wiredsport said:


> Please post images of your whole bare foot while the 4 measurements are being taken (two for length, two for width).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> My measurement was incorrect. So after getting a new tape measure i am now measuring 29.4. So I am going to try on some 11.5's and see how they fit vs a 12


Was 11 cm still correct for width? If your measurement is 29.4 cm you should not consider size 12. You will want Mondopoint 295 or size 11.5 US in snowboard boots.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

width measures 10.8


Wiredsport said:


> Was 11 cm still correct for width? If your measurement is 29.4 cm you should not consider size 12. You will want Mondopoint 295 or size 11.5 US in snowboard boots.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> width measures 10.8


10.8 cm is still an E width at your foot size. Only Salomon produces boots that are designed for E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are great choices. You will want one of those two models in Mondo 295.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Again for the info. I found a pair of Vans infuses to try on and they felt narrow. Been reading about wide boots looking for a shop that might have them for me to try on. Stupid question but can they be to wide? Reading about wide boots and i see 3E and i that makes me think to wide. Dont' want to be slopping around either. Finally have the right foot size now I have the width complication. I went into a shop and had my foot measured and they didn't think my foot was wide. then again not sure he was paying close attention to what i was asking. 

Any thoughts on Burton Photon Boa Snowboard Boot - Wide - Men's 



Wiredsport said:


> 10.8 cm is still an E width at your foot size. Only Salomon produces boots that are designed for E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are great choices. You will want one of those two models in Mondo 295.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

here are pics with width measurements. Been riding for to long to keep dealing with foot pain. 





Wiredsport said:


> Please post images of your whole bare foot while the 4 measurements are being taken (two for length, two for width).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> here are pics with width measurements. Been riding for to long to keep dealing with foot pain.


Your measurement is showig over 11 cm but it s not taken quite right. Your foot is angling away from the wall. Please tough your ankle bone flush to the wall as well. Please also use a full length stretch of wall (not the stub in your image). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Here are hopefully the correct photos with the correct way to measure. Really appreciate the help. 



Wiredsport said:


> Your measurement is showig over 11 cm but it s not taken quite right. Your foot is angling away from the wall. Please tough your ankle bone flush to the wall as well. Please also use a full length stretch of wall (not the stub in your image). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> Thanks for the info. Here are hopefully the correct photos with the correct way to measure. Really appreciate the help.


Hi,

Glad we checked. This is showing 10.5 cm wide . We should check your length on both feet as well.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we checked. This is showing 10.5 cm wide (wider foot). Which is a "normal" width at your size. Mondopoint 300 boots or size 12. STOKED!




Hmm interesting. Since I have been more comfortable in an 11.5 I will post the measurement for length as well. I see it as 29.5


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> Hmm interesting. Since I have been more comfortable in an 11.5 I will post the measurement for length as well. I see it as 29.5


Yes, I had actually just changed by comment I read your original post about your Nike size and that is not adding up. Something is off.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, I had actually just changed by comment I read your original post about your Nike size and that is not adding up. Something is off.




Here are the length pics.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That is Mondopoint 290 or size 11...but you are back to E width at size 11 so you will need those Salomon Wide boots.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> That is Mondopoint 290 or size 11...but you are back to E width at size 11 so you will need those Salomon Wide boots.




Lol madding. So am I measuring wrong am I not right at the 29.5 mark? 11 is way to tight when I try them on.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

thedru13 said:


> Lol madding. So am I measuring wrong am I not right at the 29.5 mark? 11 is way to tight when I try them on.


A photo of the end of the tape measure might help. The solid lines would typically denote the whole centimetres, not the halves.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Radialhead said:


> A photo of the end of the tape measure might help. The solid lines would typically denote the whole centimetres, not the halves.




That’s what I thought as well but from what I was told it’s actually the mark where the number is for CM.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

thedru13 said:


> That’s what I thought as well but from what I was told it’s actually the mark where the number is for CM.


Do a Google image search for "sewing tape measure" and every single one has solid lines for the whole numbers (as do my other half's - she has several). The one you used may be the exception, but....


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> Lol madding. So am I measuring wrong am I not right at the 29.5 mark? 11 is way to tight when I try them on.


Yes, it is 29.0. It think it will make more sense to your when you look at the 1st cm. 11 is the correct size but as noted, you will need the specified Wide model.

STOKED!


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. 
have made myself crazy with looking this stuff up. I have tried to fit an 11 boot even with heat molding and there is no way my foot fits. 11.5 feels snug but not cramped. Now that I have measured my width i have come to realize that my nikes were way to narrow. why i needed to do a ton of mods to them to get them to fit. Getting them stretched and such. 'wish i had a good boot fitter locally but I don't so have to manage on my own. Just want to find something that doesn't kill my feet. Will keep riding my Nikes till they just disintegrate. 


Radialhead said:


> Do a Google image search for "sewing tape measure" and every single one has solid lines for the whole numbers (as do my other half's - she has several). The one you used may be the exception, but....





Wiredsport said:


> Yes, it is 29.0. It think it will make more sense to your when you look at the 1st cm. 11 is the correct size but as noted, you will need the specified Wide model.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> have made myself crazy with looking this stuff up. I have tried to fit an 11 boot even with heat molding and there is no way my foot fits. 11.5 feels snug but not cramped. Now that I have measured my width i have come to realize that my nikes were way to narrow. why i needed to do a ton of mods to them to get them to fit. Getting them stretched and such. 'wish i had a good boot fitter locally but I don't so have to manage on my own. Just want to find something that doesn't kill my feet. Will keep riding my Nikes till they just disintegrate.


You are a Mondopoint 290 or size 11 in snowboard boots. Regular width boots in size 11 would not be expected to work. You will need to match both your length and your width.

STOKED!


----------

